

Ask HN: What android phone you can recommend for hacking - hippich

I would like to try doing things for android. Which phone fit best:<p>- GSM, not CDMA<p>- Relatively easy upgrades for Android without possibility to "brick" phone<p>- Not locked to particular cell provider or is relatively easy to unlock.
======
Garbage
Nexus One!

